# 30,000 dead North Carolinians registered to vote



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

WTF. . .

RALEIGH A Raleigh-based group devoted to reducing the potential for voter fraud presented the N.C. Board of Elections on Friday with a list of nearly 30,000 names of dead people statewide who are still registered to vote.
The Voter Integrity Project compiled the list after obtaining death records from the state Department of Public Health from 2002 to March 31 and comparing them to the voter rolls.
"Mainly, what we're concerned about is the potential [for fraud]," said project director Jay DeLancy. "Since there is no voter ID law in North Carolina, anybody can walk in and claim to be anyone else."
DeLancy said his group has found evidence to suggest voter fraud in these numbers, but will not quantify how much until he is able to do more analysis. Most cases of what look like a dead person voting are likely just administrative errors, such as a son named Junior voting in his father's name instead of his own.


----------



## MaDuce (Sep 18, 2011)

Dead people are major Democratic constituency.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Things will never change,there will be more dead voting than
living people.
There have been so many proved cases of this and very few
prosecuted.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

There are probably about 100,000 dead democrats voting in November here in the Peoples Republic of CWOFssachusetts.


----------

